# just wondering



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have a cat?

I have 2 and keep thier litter box is in the bathroom. I am starting to think this is a mistake. They seem to think that when it is my turn in there it is also thiers. At least it is not in the kitchen or diningroom. I think I will puke now. 

My deposites smell bad enough. lol


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a cat... Whenever her litter box is cleaned, she takes a crap right afterwards, every time! It is like she waits for it


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I love cats...especially if they come with a good recipe...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> I love cats...especially if they come with a good recipe...


Back when I was in the tenth grade I had an exchange student from Korea in my history class... It was so funny when he talked about eating dog soup


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> I have a cat... Whenever her litter box is cleaned, she takes a crap right afterwards, every time! It is like she waits for it



I know what you meen.

When I wake up I first clean the litter box and than do my own stinky. Than both cats decide to make more with me.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I love all animils more than humans. I do love peple. But an animil has never beat the crap out of me or locked me in a cage.

One little tiny dog attached itself to my led once and all I did is say something like wow.


----------



## eurekasprings (Apr 6, 2008)

Funny thing finding this post, my Wife and I could have got a Kitten today but when I thought about how they sharpen their claws on the furniture I soon gave it a miss, still looking for a little Chihuahua dog, Cat sized without the claws and litter box.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

eurekasprings said:


> Funny thing finding this post, my Wife and I could have got a Kitten today but when I thought about how they sharpen their claws on the furniture I soon gave it a miss, still looking for a little Chihuahua dog, Cat sized without the claws and litter box.


Why not a big scary looking dog? They are nice also and will keep you sorta safe.


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I always used the bathroom for theirs too because IT HAS A FAN.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I have 4 cats!! The oldest being my fav cat  The litterbox is in the laundry room downstairs. I love my cats, even thought I am elergic to dandruffhwell:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ummm, no...


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

That's one nasty looking puppy:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1782932.ece 

I luvs cats...so long as they come with a good recipe...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fsm1000 (Jul 24, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1782932.ece
> 
> I luvs cats...so long as they come with a good recipe...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


That's like W.C Fields. He once said "Ah yes, I love children. Preferably slow roasted ". LOLOL


----------

